# 30 cal bullet pens



## jaustin (Aug 30, 2015)

Had a order last week for 6 30 cal bullet pens.
Made them this weekend kits from exotic couldn't be happier with the service from them.
Wood is Bethlehem olive wood 
6 coats of CA glue finish Micro mesh and buffed.

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20150830_143915_zpsxsnbmnvm.jpg

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20150830_143949_zps7e1gdv5p.jpg

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2015)

Looks good.

You do know you can load pix here directly to the site....without using photobucket.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 30, 2015)

The Olive pairs up nicely with em . They look great !


----------



## jaustin (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks.
For me its easier to link to photobucket.
I take my photos with my phone and upload straight to photobucket.


----------



## jaustin (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks.
For me its easier to link to photobucket.
I take my photos with my phone and upload straight to photobucket.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 30, 2015)

These pens turned out so nice! Almost anything with bullets is appealing to me! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2015)

jaustin said:


> Thanks.
> For me its easier to link to photobucket.
> I take my photos with my phone and upload straight to photobucket.



I upload em from my phone too....but, if that's easier for you, cool beans. Not a problem .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 30, 2015)

Six nice looking pens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 31, 2015)

They all look well turned and finished from here.
You don't rotate the bolt handle and re-orientate the clip so the bolt works like and actual rifle bolt?

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jaustin (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks Les,
But don't understand what you mean by turning the bolt handle and clip.

These are the first I have turned probably about a year.


----------

